# African Photo Safaris



## The_Traveler (Feb 7, 2011)

Nikongear.com Admin Dallas Dahms has used his experiences with five Nikongear safaris to jump-start a photo safari company in Africa.

The site is *www.photographers.travel* and, from what my friends say, they are a great experience (and value.)

All of the photos on his travel site are from the Nikongear safaris.
I only wish I could go.

Lew


----------

